# Really struggling with FODMAP diet - It's not working as well as before!



## extradust (Jun 12, 2021)

I was diagnosed with IBS and started the Fodmap elimination back in 2019 with an NHS dietitian. It turned out all the fodmap groups were triggers.

As a result, I've been on a very restricted diet (as I am also vegetarian), but it's totally worth it not to get the irritation of IBS.

However, since around Feb, many (but not all) of my symptoms have come back even though I am following the same diet that worked (I've not made any changes).

Because of my bowel symptoms, I don't sleep well, and I've also noticed that lack of sleep is a trigger, so I don't know if that's trapped me in a vicious circle!

Until March, I was being supervised by an NHS dietician. But she discharged me saying that she's reached the end of what she can do and I should stick with the diet and ride out any irritations.

I really am stuck. I now am pooping nearly after every meal (although it comes easily). I also feel tired all the time. I take rice protein powder, which helps a bit with tiredness, but my general energy isn't that great. I'm worried that being stuck on a restrictive might be harmful to my long term health. However, when ever I try anything new (even foods that are labelled as "yellow" in the Monash Fodmap app or "green" in smaller quantities), I just get a bad reaction.

I also struggle with hunger. At least 6 times a month I wake up night feeling hungry. And during the day, I feel both hungry and full (at the same time) at meal times, which is not a great feeling.

I don't know what to do. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

extradust....I do feel for you.

It's awful to be left on your own now to just endure, as the dietitian says she can't do any more to help. I am sorry. I totally get that though. Anything else is beyond her job description.

Have you thought of exploring herbalism or homeopathy? It's not horrendously expensive on a monthly basis, and has definitely helped me. You would need to find someone good though in your area.

I also found the low FODMAP diet wasn't a magic solution. Certainly I did discover that some high FODMAPs did upset my gut (weird because they never used to. I used to be able to eat anything just over 2 years ago!)

And I did find that low FODMAPs were gentler on my digestion.

I was vegan when this started. I could no longer eat a vegan diet, and struggled with getting enough protein on a veggie diet. I had to let go and incorporate fish and eggs again into my diet. I have now just begun to be able to eat cheese! At the beginning it was a big trigger. But fish and eggs were always gut-friendly for me.

I would also suggest taking a high-quality multivitamin-mineral A-Z daily as a good back-up so you won't worry too badly about getting basic daily nutrients if your diet's restricted. Also, beware of chewable vitamins that contain sorbitol!! Many vitamin C's do. It's such a laxative.On top

of a multivit, I also take a good B complex, and once or twice a week take 500mg vitamin B12 which I have found helps my sleep.

I tried Manuka raw honey too, and it's expensive but did help my gut a bit. What helped mostly was the homeopathy and balancing my fibre intake (I need much less now.) I get more remissions the last 2-3 months, and that improved my sleep too (though I always pass so much wind when I get up a.m. I try to make friends with that symptom, as at least it's not painful, and doesn't automatically mean I will have a bad gut day.)

I hope you find something to help you. Keep experimenting with ideas.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Silviegee said:


> extradust....I do feel for you.
> 
> It's awful to be left on your own now to just endure, as the dietitian says she can't do any more to help. I am sorry. I totally get that though. Anything else is beyond her job description.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you mentioned that you tried Manuka honey and did help you a bit. I am thinking of trying it too.

I am also taking B complex and vitamin B12


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Extradust
I just want to point out that Fodmap diet is not something you should be doing long term as a way of life. It is meant to relieve pressure from your gut and help it "heal" so you can start eating again. That is why the reintroduction part of the diet exists! Avoiding all fodmaps since 2019. is probably the reason you feel awful now. I understand that "yellow" food makes you sick and I understand your fear from eating and experimenting. I think all of us here have that fear..but you must try! I usually try new things on Saturdays so I can feel sick and recover in time for work on Monday. There are some "red" things that don't bother me at all and some "green" that almost sent me to the ER..there are no strict rules. Good luck!


----------

